# Thinking of buying this doe...



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a doe from loschs river view farm. They seem to have really nice goats. The doe I am looking at is 88% and bred to AABG RED ZONE. Iv always liked him since I saw him on able acres website. So since she is confirmed bred I'm even more interested in her. What do you guys think? I think she looks pretty good but I like others to give me there opinions. Neither of the goats pictured are mine.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I like her. She is not in show shape or been clipped. It looks like she has just been out being a goat, which there is nothing wrong with that. If she is reasonably priced, it looks like a promising package deal. With her and her babies being purebred and not really what the wether people are looking for, she shouldn't be a silly price.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

She has great bone an looks to have some good length to her. She seems really wide in the chest. I would want to know her teat structure, bite an pigment. What kinda bloodlines is she carrying? Also it seems that picture might be from early spring? If so might ask for an updated picture unless they live close cause real life is always better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks like a decent Doe, that paint buck is really nice, I am assuming she is bred to him? If so, she should have nice kiddo's and correct some issues she may have. Nice conformation there with him.

What are they asking for her?

With the pic of her it is hard to really judge conformation, but this is what I see from them. 
She seems to need more length, but of course it could be the angle. 
She may be posty. 
Tailhead looks a bit dropped.
Topline may be dipped.

She may have lice issues as to why her hair is fluffed in spots. But that is treatable.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

She's lovely I love her face colors and she's got a nice build (Nice and thick looking), her babies are going to be really awesome from the look of the dad too.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Looks like a decent Doe, that paint buck is really nice, I am assuming she is bred to him? If so, she should have nice kiddo's and correct some issues she may have. Nice conformation there with him.
> 
> What are they asking for her?
> 
> ...


She is asking 550. And yes she was blood tested positive to be bred to him.

I'll ask for more recent pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a bad price at all.

Yes, get side, rear, front shots if you can.
Ask about her teat structure as well.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a more recent picture of her. She was bred in July so due in December. Based on what I read on the website she isn't fed any grain. Just pasture and maybe hay I can't remember if it said anything about hay. 
Her sire is fern hollow farm double action.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would get her


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is still awfully posty looking. They don't seem to want to get a side view of her?

How far away is she, if she is close, I would go look at her before you decide. You may or may not like her.

It is up to you, if you like her, get her.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That is just a picture she had. She said she would take pictures of her bit and side when they came in from the pasture this evening.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hmmm... I like her in those first 2 pictures, she looks nice, healthy, and wide.
But I am not a fan of that last picture, probably just the angle, but I'd sure be cautious. I don't know how much goats go for in your area, but around here, just by that last picture I'd be expecting more for the $$.
I agree with Pam about those back legs. But in that last picture she also doesn't appear to be as wide as she looked in those first pictures? But again, could be the bad angle of the picture.

I think also of course it depends on what you plan to do with her and her babies.
Since she is 88% you can't register any buck kids she might produce, so unless you are targeting commercial type of sales, then who she is bred to may not matter  Unless you can get some does out of her 
If I were shopping, I'd probably keep my options open depending on what I am shopping for. But if I were spending $550 on a registered doe, I'd be wanting something that is purebred/fullblood so that I can register any of her offspring, not just does. Again, this is all JMO


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She was pregnant in the first two pictures. Maybe that's why she looked bigger. 

They don't feed grain at all. Except for a little during pregnancy. So I think that's another reason she looks skinnier. 

I see what you guys are saying. I'm gonna wait for the new pictures before I make a decision. But I don't think I'm gonna get her... I'm just in love with that buck!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh and her teats are 1+1 and a good bite


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We understand and just watching out for you.
Yes, wait for the pics and see.


----------



## Redheads (Sep 2, 2014)

Lots of difference in a goat who is hiding under alot of winter fluff as well. Looks like 2 different goats. I agree those pictures do make her look posty so would want to make sure on that. To me in the second picture she is lacking in bone, looks shorter than she did an seems very narrow in her hindquarters. Should really look at her in person if you really want her. Not sure where you are from but in my neck of the woods in OK she is about 150.00 goat. With that being said its very hard to tell what a goat REALLY looks like in pictures. 

I bought a doe a few months back that I was kinda interested in. She had kidded an raised 3 big triplet does is what caught my attention with her. The pictures were ok but wanted to go look at her. Didnt really think I would buy her b/c she looked really small an short in the pictures. Get there an she is super long has good bone an is a really big doe. 

So if at all possible go look at this doe she might really surprise you!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in michigan and she is in Pennsylvania so I don't think I am going to see her in person unless I'm going to buy her. I'll just have to wait for the other pictures I guess. Thanks for all your help and opinions!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd wait for pics too.

But in the meantime, other alternatives, if you aren't in a hurry, is to look around for other options as well.
Check out Craigslist and other breeders in your area. Do a google search for boer breeders in michigan.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

For that price, I would expect some nice photos that show the doe's conformation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is true Kylee.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

There are some good groups on facebook to check as well. I love browsing one, I believe it's called Boer Goats for sale. You could always post what you are looking for and see if there is anyone in your area 
I'd feel really bad if you spent a lot of $$ on a doe, and she turns out to not be what you are wanting. IMO for that kind of $$ she'd have to be a really nice quality show doe, or a nice fullblood doe with some decent parentage.

Maybe keep looking, and if you decide to go with another doe, see if you can AI her with the bucks semen? I honestly don't know all the details or how hard it is to AI, but could be worth a shot


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Anyone heard of Fern Hollow Farm Indian Outlaw? He's a boss


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Seen his pics, looks like a nice buck.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He's the grandsire to two of my does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------

